
Show HN: SVG Path Visualizer - mathieudutour
https://svg-path-visualizer.netlify.app/
======
mathieudutour
I've been working with SVGs for some time and always struggled to understand
the path data syntax so I figured I'd build a visualizer for it.

Enter an SVG path data (the string inside the d attribute) to visualize it and
discover all its different commands.

